# Mitspieler Gesucht



## ChaosX (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Suche ein Paar Mitspieler, die lust haben zusammen Diablo 3 zu spielen.
Momentan bin ich mit meinem Dämonenjäger in Akt 1 Inferno.
Leider schaft man kaum was mit Rnd Gruppen, daher will ich mal schauen ob es hier ein paar Organsierte Gruppen gibt.

Bei Interesse PN 

Gruss ChaosX


----------

